# Solvy removal



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

When you embroider on t-shirts and use solvy topping how do you remove the small bits of solvy that stay behind after most of it has been pulled off? 
Do you wash and press the shirt? 
Do you sit there picking out the little bits? 
Do you tell the customer it will disappear after the first wash?
I do not keep shirts - everything is brought in by the customers, and I'm just wondering if there is a "correct" way of doing this.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Try misting water over it. And or tell the client it will diaper on first was. But this is only for the fine pieces.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

I pick them out with tweezers, when you have done a few, believe me you will get fast at this.


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

Pick out the big pieces, Lightly mist with a spray bottle, lightly brush with a toothbrush to disolve small pieces.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Q-tip dipped in water works pretty well. 

Or if you have overnight I spray the design with water from a spray bottle using a fair amount of water and then dab it with a towel underneath and one on top and then hang to dry. We've have 50 shirts hanging at one point.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I hadn't thought about using a toothbrush. I have tried the tweezing (too time consuming) and the wetting - both misting and really wet (but it seemed to leave the fabric too hard and scratchy), so now I'm going to mist and scrub (gently).


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Pull most of it off and ball it up in your hand. Then mist the rest and let it soak for 5 seconds or so, then daub it with what you have balled up in your hand. Gets almost all, and most customers will launder a new shirt first, so it won't even matter too much.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Steam after picking out primary pieces .


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

water and blot with a white towel. that is it, no pressing.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am still pretty new to this business. Generally I get most of it out, except on the smallest spots. I have left them in and just explained it would disappear after the first washing.

Now after reading this I am wondering if this is not considered OK to do? I haven't had any complaints, but i am still small and growing. Do most of you get all of it out on every piece?


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I hit two birds with one stone by using a mixture of 1/3 fabric softner and 2/3 water, mist the solvy and surrounding area. The solvy dissolves and any hoop marks disappear. It leaves the garments smelling great too! My customers always comment how wonderful their goods smell when they pick up or I deliver.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

vgary said:


> I hit two birds with one stone by using a mixture of 1/3 fabric softner and 2/3 water, mist the solvy and surrounding area. The solvy dissolves and any hoop marks disappear. It leaves the garments smelling great too! My customers always comment how wonderful their goods smell when they pick up or I deliver.


 
Do you ever get any type of water marks wetting down only one area of the fabric?


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Louie2010 said:


> Do you ever get any type of water marks wetting down only one area of the fabric?


Yes! I had a nightmare the first time I used water-plus-softener or sizing on a poly blend navy shirt. Terrible spotting. Then I found out that my customer was allergic to fragrance. I guess I'm lucky to have learned all those lessons on one order. I managed to keep the customer - and I now use tweezers & steam. You will become a skilled tweezer-machine.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

We use magic sizing, most of the time, for removing solvay. If we are not using sizing we use water, if we have enough time for the garment to dry.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would be concerned about the added fragrance. A lot of people have allergies and others don't want unnecessary products close to their skin due to concern that it may cause a problem in the future. I'm not saying there have been any links made between these types of products and poor health but cancers are definitely on the rise and its not because our genes have changed but because our environment and what we consume has. JMO


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

In your case I would opt for using water. I used water for years and it worked OK. It does take longer to dry but I was OK with it. Sizing gets the job done and dries quicker. It's a matter of choice.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Louie2010 said:


> Do you ever get any type of water marks wetting down only one area of the fabric?


I've never had a water mark with this method.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't know what sizing is - maybe we don't get it here, or it's called something else - but the tip of wadding up the big bits of solvy, misting the remaining bits lightly, waiting a few seconds and then picking up the small sticky bits with the bigger blob is working pretty well. I had had water mark problems with getting stuff too wet in the past, plus there is not a lot of space to get things dry.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

This is how to do it.
1. Pull solvy off quickly.
2. Use a spray bottle to mist the embroidered area.
3. Place the garment on a solid surface (table), quickly lay the leftover solvy on the embroidered area and firmly pat it with the palm of your hand, then pull it off. This should take the remaining solvy with it. If needed, use a new sheet of solvy if you don't have enough "leftover".


----------



## deanna2 (Dec 11, 2010)

ok pardon me..I know you are all going to wonder where this woman came from but I just purchased my brother machine in early December and I am learning. What is solvy and why is it used? When I purchased the machine..from a dealer, he told me that nobody could help me because they had never sold one this big or expensive before so I had no training. what I have learned is from reading whereever I can find anything on embroidery.
I have done a few jobs for customers already and they are quite happy but my main problem is hooping. Lately I discovered that if I use painters tape to tape the backing down and the hoop also, I can hoop everything and it doesnt move. does this solvy help to hold things together? please bear with me. I am a quick learner.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

> " What is solvy and why is it used?"


Here you go.

Solvy Water Soluble Embroidery Topping - Enchances your embroidery - AllStitch Embroidery Supplies


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Do any of you leave the tiny pieces alone and tell the customer it will come out in the first wash? 

I can get most of it out, except for the very tiny bits, and I usually leave it and explain to them it will come out in the wash. I haven't had anyone complain, but I still don't have a lot of experience.


----------



## deanna2 (Dec 11, 2010)

thank you so much. I went there right away and read about it..now I understand.
I also bookmarked that site since there is a ton of information there.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Your welcome. I bought a Brother myself last year, and also still learning a lot myself.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Louie2010 said:


> Do any of you leave the tiny pieces alone and tell the customer it will come out in the first wash?
> 
> I can get most of it out, except for the very tiny bits, and I usually leave it and explain to them it will come out in the wash. I haven't had anyone complain, but I still don't have a lot of experience.


I would love to hear if others do this as well. I am just getting ready to start an order for 24 Pique Polo shirts and now I am a little paranoid because of this thread that I should change they way I have been doing it. Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I wouldn't use solvy unless necessary but if you're unsure if you need it or how to remove it test using a similar piece of scrap material.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

My question is, does anyone else leave the very tiny areas on the garment and tell the customer it will come out in the first wash? This is what I have been doing, but I am still new and didn't know if this is something just "not done".


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Some people do that. I believe it depends somewhat on whether your customer is able to wash items before wearing. We often ship items to businesses that will be wearing the shirts the next day at a trade show or some type of presentation. Sometimes orders are shipped directly to an event. I would think some customers would think their order is unfinished if the topping hasn't been removed well but if those who proctice this method haven't received negative feedback then I guess it works. I think first impressions count so I steam shirts. It removes wrinkles and solvy without taking a long time to dry or leaving a fragrance.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

When you steam the solvy do you then dab it with a wad of solvy do remove it, or does it just disappear?

Can steaming shirts ever do any damage or spotting that area of the shirt?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Before steaming I remove what can be pulled off. I don't dab. It disappears. I've never had any damage from steaming but I don't handle delicate fabrics.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

As thread starter I must admit that I tell most people that it will wash out on the first wash, and everyone has been OK with this - but sometimes the shirt (or towel, or nappy/diaper) is going to be a gift, and I really don't have time (or the desire) to do washing and ironing! The fastest of all these tips was from AndTees (same as holcomb's), and I can do it inbetween hoopings. The steaming is good too - but the iron is not always on.
It has been really interesting to see what others do.


----------

